# Advice on a new tile saw



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

Angus242 said:


> I believe there is a pretty big void in tile saws right now. Hopefully someone will be producing a really nice, feature-packed sub $400 saw.....soon.


Angus I agrree that there really isn't a good option for someone looking to spend in the $400.00 dollar range. I would much rather steer them toward the Dewalt and know that is money well spent. I have heard that Raimondi is looking into an affordable table top saw.


----------



## mr marble (Nov 3, 2010)

Thy the felker bridge saw 800 bucks,
You will never have to buy another , I assure you, German engineering never fails,


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

another vote for the dewalt. had the pump to tubing connection break early on (it's plastic) and got a free replacement. other than that, i've been real happy with it.


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

My only concern with the Felker saws is the availability of parts down the road. Husqvarner has limited stock of all Felker items.


----------



## cueball707 (Jan 18, 2007)

We use the Dewalt and are really happy with it.


----------



## mr marble (Nov 3, 2010)

mwtradetool said:


> My only concern with the Felker saws is the availability of parts down the road. Husqvarner has limited stock of all Felker items.


There is not much to go wrong, it's a basic design , and the most reliable of it's kind from my experience , for 400 bucks you can get a QEP bridge saw it goes out of square from the blade and a pain in the ass to fix ! Felker all the way, served me for 15 years and still rippin it up


----------



## NAVARRO (Jun 2, 2010)

*The Pearl*

I have seen the the DeWalt a while back. It looked good but, looked at the the Pearl Abrasive 10 inch and notice the improvements made to an already good product. The Pearl is a two Hp and more compact. I will keep my eyes open. Thanks Guys:thumbup:


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Iv'e been really happy with my MK101. I keep the pump in a bucket of clean water.
the ability to plunge would be nice but you just have to be creative. Haven't heard of any 10 to 20 yr old dewalts yet, maybe it will happen. If I was to buy a new saw it would be the NEW mk nice saw, bigger bed and it will plunge, also has better slides.


----------



## dxjulius (Nov 11, 2010)

I am a huge fan of MK saws. I own two MK 101 pros. One is 11 years old still working great. For a saw in your price range maybe check Harbor Freight. I know a guy that loves the 10" he bought for $270. Sorry I don't know the brand name.


----------



## NAVARRO (Jun 2, 2010)

*You get what u pay for*

Not to give you a bad time DX but, Harbor Freight isnt a place where you buy long lasting quality tools. The better quality tools are more efficient. Faster, easier is best. I agree with you on the MK'S they are good saws.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

dxjulius said:


> I am a huge fan of MK saws. I own two MK 101 pros. One is 11 years old still working great. For a saw in your price range maybe check Harbor Freight. I know a guy that loves the 10" he bought for $270. Sorry I don't know the brand name.


I know the price range is low. I would love to get a Pearl or Felker 10", but running a business one has to justify the cost. 3 - 4 tile jobs/yr. doesn't justify a 1500.00 purchase in my eyes. 

I would never buy a power tool from HF.

I want a good quality 7" plunge, moving table for 400.00 to 600.00 dollars. The MK is about all I see out there. 

I see your points about a hole in the market.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

paulie said:


> I know the price range is low. I would love to get a Pearl or Felker 10", but running a business one has to justify the cost. 3 - 4 tile jobs/yr. doesn't justify a 1500.00 purchase in my eyes.
> 
> I would never buy a power tool from HF.
> 
> ...



Doesn't plunge but it's a damn nice saw. Road trip?

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/tls/2047546422.html


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Doesn't plunge but it's a damn nice saw. Road trip?
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/tls/2047546422.html


Maybe, it's defiantly in my price range. I notice the link was to a rental place, probably been used hard. :sad:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

No, said it was used only 4-5 times. The link to the rental place is only for informational purposes; so you can read the stats on the saw.


----------



## dxjulius (Nov 11, 2010)

NAVARRO said:


> Not to give you a bad time DX but, Harbor Freight isnt a place where you buy long lasting quality tools. The better quality tools are more efficient. Faster, easier is best. I agree with you on the MK'S they are good saws.


I have honestly never bought anything from Harbor Freight. I always go with a major name brand that have treated me right- MK wet saws, Rubi breaks, Dewalt cordless, a few Milwaukee power tools for example. I just was trying to point out a wet saw that was in the price range specified, even if I wouldn't buy it. My friend is a "handyman" that uses a wet saw for small jobs time to time and, as I said before, likes what he got from HF and it's 2 year warrantee. Me- I'm sticking with my MK 101 Pro, MK 101, and MK 370!


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Dang, that's right around the corner from me------What a steal.

Paulie--that is worth the trip----Mike---


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

I love my Dewalt. Bought it when they first came out. Never a problem, and very versatile.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

mikeswoods said:


> Dang, that's right around the corner from me------What a steal.
> 
> Paulie--that is worth the trip----Mike---


I responded to the ad last night about the time you posted and the guy wrote back that he sold it. :furious: 








I figured Angus couldn't pass it up and bought it himself.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

paulie said:


> I responded to the ad last night about the time you posted and the guy wrote back that he sold it. :furious:
> 
> I figured Angus couldn't pass it up and bought it himself.


Nope. I bought one brand new from Lowes over the summer....foreven cheaper!


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> Nope. I bought one brand new from Lowes over the summer....foreven cheaper!


Sure. Rub it in. :furious: Bastard. 

:laughing:

I love my TM-75 to death...wish like hell I could find another one for as cheap as you did.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

paulie said:


> I know the price range is low.,,but running a business one has to justify the cost. 3 - 4 tile jobs/yr. doesn't justify a 1500.00 purchase in my eyes.


Mine either.
Why not just pass those jobs on to a tile/stone guy? Mebbe he can give you a birddog fee or return the favor to you when he runs across work more along what you do?

I've sometimes wondered if doing jobs a person's not set up to do is even worth it because it's not only a lot harder, but it's a lot harder to do right/look good and it takes a lot longer to do.



> I would never buy a power tool from HF.


I've looked thru their store a couple of times and the only thing I see worth buying is casters and some pencils. OK, maybe a safety vest.



> I see your points about a hole in the market.


Is there a "hole" in the market or not really a reasonable need?
There's no reason to service that segment of the market as the people that are in that segment don't do it enough to spend money on "professional grade" items and manufacturers don't have any magic recipe/materials/slaves to build prof grade items for the price of cheapies.

Tools truly are one of the few things anymore that if you pay a lot, you'll almost always get quality.


----------



## tthomas (Jan 23, 2008)

I just went through this whole tile saw thing and after doing my research decided on the Husqvarna Tilematic TS 250X3 with stand and SS pan......man it not only is the best tile saw I've ever used it may be the best tool I've ever used....I don't do tile every day, and my wife says I have tool issues, but I don't think I will ever have to get another tile saw.....
I like to buy tools that I know will last and this thing is a beast, love it........can't go wrong


just my thoughts


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

CO762 said:


> Mine either.
> Why not just pass those jobs on to a tile/stone guy? Mebbe he can give you a birddog fee or return the favor to you when he runs across work more along what you do?
> 
> I've sometimes wondered if doing jobs a person's not set up to do is even worth it because it's not only a lot harder, but it's a lot harder to do right/look good and it takes a lot longer to do.
> ...


#1 I do have a tile/marble guy that does great work for me. I do however run tile on small jobs. Done it for awhile. 

#2 The "hole" in the market I perceived in tile saws is a smaller "professional" set up. The Felker TM- 77 is a small set up for a professional. No it's not a huge bridge saw that costs 1500.00 but you don't have to have one for small jobs which I do.

Just because a tool is big and expensive does not automatically make it a professional tool. Conversely a small less expensive tool does not automatically make it low grade and non-professional.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

paulie said:


> #2 The "hole" in the market I perceived in tile saws is a smaller "professional" set up. The Felker TM- 77 is a small set up for a professional. No it's not a huge bridge saw that costs 1500.00 but you don't have to have one for small jobs which I do.
> 
> Just because a tool is big and expensive does not automatically make it a professional tool. Conversely a small less expensive tool does not automatically make it low grade and non-professional.


That saw you linked to has been offered in a variety of names; Multiquip, Stow and one other that escapes my mind. It really looks like a beefy little saw but the price is what deterred me. Around $600 once all is said and done was a bit too much for a 7" saw.


----------



## Frankwhoa (Oct 20, 2010)

I have 3 Target 10" saws with 1 1/2 hp motor ALL over 15 years old. Changed a switch here or there and a pump once or twice, use them EVERY day. Haven't priced any recently but they where 1k then! I believe you get what you pay for. Spend the money even if your only going to use it occasionally. Its a better investment long term. $1200 for life or $400 every 5 years

NOT a fan of the DeWalt "bearing" system that rides off the rail when extended or Pearls double moving parts... too many moving parts that could wear and make cutting a STRAIGHT line difficult. My Target is still perfect. 

Im also in the market for a new saw, one that tilts and cuts 24" or bigger on diagonal. Time to get a BIG boy.


----------

